# Rebuilding Tub Track



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

As some of you guys know, I bought a 3 piece tub track. Now I have to get it put back together. Here's some of my ideas in doing that:

I'm thinking about putting 1" x 3" boards on each side of the cuts even with the track edge. I thought I'd use liquid nails to hold the boards in place. Then underneath those boards use latches similiar to what a tool box has. I can then latch the track pieces together tightly.

Also, there are holes drilled along the cuts, I can countersink screws there and on the sides to screw it to the boards. Hopefully this will hold it in place so the cuts will have very minimal gaps. 

Instead of putting 2" metal pipe legs on it, I'm considering putting pvc pipe legs on it. And putting T's in them so I can run more pvc pipe in between each one of the legs. There are some of rough spots on the tub, but not where the track lays. So I'm going to sand those down and have the track repainted orange. 

I want to put a computer monitor where the lap counter goes and use a trackmate timing system. And as far as where the controllers go in, I'm open to suggestions. I want to use the holes that are already there. 

Would it help if I took pictures where I'm going to lay the boards and the latches I'm going to use? 

Sorry for the long read, I open to any and all suggestions. Post it here, PM me or send me an email. 
Thanks, fcb


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Find your self a local fibreglass guy, tub builder/boat builder etc. and see what they reconmend for putting it back together.
It's fibreglass so you should be able to bring it back to new for not much in materials just lots of labour:thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

You could actually fiberglass the supports into each, track piece, and I would dowel them together as well. Glass is easy to work with, its just very messy, its just resin, cloth, resin etc, repeat process for desired achieved thickness, and once you get good at it you learn how much to brush the resin and it will lay down fairly smooth. 

Boosted


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Since the tub was apparently sawed. you may want to lay enough track in to find out how much of a gap the saw left. It would suck to do all the repair work and find that the track would not fit because the repaired tub is too short. 

Glad to see you are saving it. We will be following the restoration with interest.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

It's already cut,why not put it back together so that the track you want to use fits.
I'd look into lengthening it an inch or 2 to get rid of the oddball straights required when it's Aurora's length.
Like Jeff says,not much to working with fiberglass.
Get yourself an old broken piece of fibreglass and practice on it.
Other then being very messy and very dusty,the crap is easy to work with:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

ajd350 said:


> Since the tub was apparently sawed. you may want to lay enough track in to find out how much of a gap the saw left. It would suck to do all the repair work and find that the track would not fit because the repaired tub is too short.
> 
> Glad to see you are saving it. We will be following the restoration with interest.


Very good point. Joe at Nastalgia had that exact tying happen when Dave Bowman made his routed. The tub that one of them had not sure on which end but the routed track didn't fit in!!!! P.S. Joe had to out Dave up for 2 days to fix it. 

The saw blade thickness means tons as far as laying the track in just right. Being 1 mm off and it wont fit anywhere. 

Good luck and keep us posted. Maybe look into Ricks suggestion too.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Why not make your own drop-in routed, FCB?
Pattern it with cardboard for over all shape and fire up the router!

If I can do it, you* sure as heck can!


----------

